# my new breeding project



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am trying to get my one remaining C-Sky blue male to breed to my Blue Wizard female. I LOVE the color of the Sky blue neo, so hoping that some
of the babies will turn out this color....fingers crossed.

here is pics of the setup and parents to be.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

I did that a about a week ago. my male blue diamonds/wizzard are still to small so I put a female in with my blue velvets and they bread almost instantly. the next day it was berried. im curious as to how they will turn out.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck with yours....so far neither seem to be bothered with one another.
I will leave them for another week, then if nothing happens just return them to
the tank and let nature take its course there.

Maybe she doesn't like him


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Very interesting Blue neo project!! as u know I love blue stuff 
Are those blues are same source? 

Let's update of this breeding project! 



bettaforu said:


> I am trying to get my one remaining C-Sky blue male to breed to my Blue Wizard female. I LOVE the color of the Sky blue neo, so hoping that some
> of the babies will turn out this color....fingers crossed.
> 
> here is pics of the setup and parents to be.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No they came from different sources. C-Sky blue came from US and
Blue Wizard from Shrimpfever here in GTA.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

so what do you think would come out of those two breeding? im hoping not a wild version and more towards the blue diamond as I have no males of them. has anyone you know done that mix before? my blue velvets are breeding like crazy, little ones are everywhere I look and females constantly berried but I want the diamond colony to grow.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

well unfortunately nothing was going on, and I needed the box for my crystal white bee pair...so the 2 blues went back into the main blue tank.

I have a mix of blue babies that this Blue Dream mamma gave me, and I see quite a difference in some of the colors. From what I was told about the C-Sky blues, the breeder (well known) developed this intense blue line so that the babies all are blue, so I don't think the wild color would come out.

Now on the Blue Rilis I noticed I have a few that are pinkish looking, so Im thinking that these might be a form of Red rili (the blue reverting backwards to the red that they came from) I will have to let them grow some more before separating them.

I absolutely LOVE blue shrimps, so whatever colors I get I will be delighted I also believe I have a hybrid blue cross in this tank from one of the blue shrimps and an OEBT as its has bands across its back that have the hybrid look to them. 

Had this happen in the 1st generation of my Bengal tigers 1st generation were weird looking 5 banded (almost like the Pinto shrimps have) shrimps, but the 2nd generation looked like Tangerine Tigers, with black and white stripes...why I called them Bengals. The 3rd generation bred true to this pattern too.

Hybrid crosses are noted for being ugly in the 1st generation, but interesting patterns and colors appear in the 2nd one, so Im keeping this blue banded shrimp to see what will happen later on.


----------

